# Finale Ligure letzte März Woche - 2 Plätze frei



## fabi.e (23. Januar 2014)

Moin, ich möchte mit meinem Bruder in der letzten März-Woche nen Trip nach Finale Ligure machen. 22.-29.03.14 Zwei Plätze hätten wir noch frei. Wir mieten uns einen Bungalow auf mir bereits bekanntem Campingplatz. Bei 4 Personen würde der Bungalow, 60€ p.P Kosten. Dazu kommen nur noch die Spritkosten, Vignetten, Maut (bei 4 Personen ca. 75 € p.P.) Haupziel: Geile Trails rocken, im Mittelmeer baden und abends Bierchen trinken -> Spaß haben!  Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden!


----------

